# Probador de tuners digitales.



## yoelmicro

Hola a todos en el foro.

Aquí les dejo este circuito que les resultara útil, original mente lo implemente para un tuner digital que tenía una PLL MC44817 la cual utiliza protocolo de 3cables (ENB,SDA y CLK) y 18 o 19bits, pero podrán mandar como primero la dirección del dispositivo si no es de 3cables.

Recuerden que la mayoría de los tuners actuales poseen protocolo de I2C bus y esto implica que los primeros 4 bits poseen la dirección del dispositivo a leer o escribir; Siendo esta dirección la que el fabricante especifica en su datasheet.

El único dato que tengo que darles es el del choque 100mH, pero yo utilice un choque que tienen los bombillos ahorradores en su interior que por lo general se encuentran por este orden; Este choque solo se dedica a producir los picos necesarios para cargar una capacidad C1 a +33Vdc mediante la implementación de un PWM en el uC.

No es mala idea el realizar un circuito que sea capaz de atender diversos tuners, al menos los mas estándares, tendríamos que tener los datasheet de todos los PLL de dichos tuners.
De momento solo es para probar los tuners que posean el MC44817 como PLL, pero pienso que con un uC más  potente digamos de la gama media como el 16F84 y utilizando la (e2prom) como base de datos, tendríamos el sistema completo.

Si quieren aportar ideas por favor bienvenidas sean y cualquier duda postearla.

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Gracias por tu aporte, merece que se destaque.

Saludos.


----------



## yoelmicro

Gracias Li-ion por destacar este tema.

Me pondré manos a la obra para realizar este proyecto como dije con un uC más potente
para poder estandarizar todos los PLL empleados en los tuners hasta el momento.
Cualquier idea por favor postearla en el foro


----------



## ohmega

Con los tuners analogos, la prueba se resolvio usando TVs. Que les parece la idea de hacer lo mismo ahora con los digitales.
Y para los compañeros que ya armaron el circuito que aporto yoelmicro que me parece interesante y agradezco, comentenos sus experiencias. 
Saludos a foro.


----------

